# Big Al's gift card complaint.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

So yesterday I dropped by the Big Al's Mississauga location to spend the $30 gift card my Goddaughter gave me for my birthday. 

I check out the fish room but didn't see anything I'd like to add to my tanks so I pick up a few dry goods worth almost $45 and head to the cash to pay. 

The girl rings in my purchase and asks me how I'd like to pay and I tell her I have the gift card and I'll pay the difference by credit card. That's when she tells me she can't do that because only one computer will process the gift card and I can't use any other method of payment on that computer. I asked her how the hell am I supposed to use the gift card I have and she says to come back in a few days when the system should be back up. 

I shake my head and pay for the whole thing on my credit card and head home with a bunch of stuff I probably could have done without. What a ridiculous place to do business.

Sorry for the rant but I'm just venting. No more gift cards for me from Big Al's that's for sure.
--
Paul


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

They must have the worse IT company working for them. Just last week I tried to pay for 2 fish but their debit machines were on the blink...again. Had to leave the fish with the cashier.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Just wondering, can it be a case where the cashier do not know how to process since often they have new cashiers. Did you ask to speak to the manager. So far I have not experience this kind of problems with them.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

loonie said:


> Just wondering, can it be a case where the cashier do not know how to process since often they have new cashiers. Did you ask to speak to the manager. So far I have not experience this kind of problems with them.


One of the managers was standing right beside her so that's not it.
--
Paul


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> One of the managers was standing right beside her so that's not it.
> --
> Paul


I was there during the blackout of their systems and it was a PITA. They have a pretty crumby IT team - one guy.
Like they're always offline and disconnected due to the dumbest reasons.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Yep sometimes they are as annoying as hell. I was in the Scarb store years ago and bought a huge chunk of books. I paid for them and when I saw that she (owners daughter) had charged me GST on them when they were separate taxes and books were exempt from it. When I pointed it out and brought it to her attention she would/could not give me a refund but I had to take a store credit. It was total BS.


----------

